# Tacoma plow pics



## yakima

This is my first posting on this site, so I am trying to figure out how it works. If this comes out funny..... oops! 
This is my 1999 Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl., manual transmission, pushing a Fisher LD plow. It does a great job! My driveway is about 1000 feet long, a fairly steep hill with a 90 degree turn at the top. I have plowed with an F250, F150 and now the tacoma, and by far the tacoma works the best for my driveway. It turns on a dime and it can really push snow as long as I run it in 4 low and push with the storm.  Jen


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

looks real nice, hows she plow??


----------



## J29

Nice setup. Looks like a great driveway truck for sure. Welcome to plowsite. J.


----------



## tcalb2

The truck looks nice I have an 06 tacoma I want to put a fisher plow on and its basically the same set up as yours. How much did your plow cost and what size blade is yours. thank you


----------



## Flipper

The 06 is totally different. You won't be able to put a Fisher MM on it unless you want to fab brackets. Only Fisher available for it is the Homesteader.


----------



## yakima

*Tacoma*

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, the truck is a great driveway plow, especially because the MM is so easy to put on and remove, and the truck can turn so easily in some of the tightest corners. I have 2 sand buckets in the bed to provide good ballast.

I don't know how much one of these plows would cost now. I bought the truck used and it came with the plow. It is 6'-9", the light duty (LD) model. I think that Fisher now recommends the Homesteader for the newer Tacomas.

I learned the hard way that if you truly want the MM plow to be hooked up in a "minute " you have to lower the hydraulics before you remove it from the truck, otherwise, you have to work a lot harder to get pins to lock in. 
Jen


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

funny a couple years ago i almost bought the exact same truck, color and all, but it was just too small for me, im 6'2


----------



## NoRide

I've got the same year reg cab Tacoma with a 2.7, auto. They don't offer the Fisher LD anymore from what I saw. Am I mistaken that only the Homesteader is available now?


----------



## corey1977

its bs the only truck you can be a ld on is a dakota or a drango in a small truck but I have seen them on jeep wrangles:crying:


----------



## the_experience

I'm just jealous of your engine. The 2.7L 3RZ puts out as much power as the factory turbocharged version of my 22re.


----------

